# Leftovers



## Chiller (Feb 1, 2006)

These three pics I found while going through some folders at some untouched pics I had taken.  
  I was not too happy with these and just left them to sit, so tonight, I was bored and decided  resize and post them. 








I always loved how white this swan was when I found him, but I sure wish I got the water in focus on it.  I was thinking of cloning out the water all together. 






Another from the baby at the cemetery series.  I felt I had the subject way to far in the corner.


----------



## scoob (Feb 1, 2006)

chiller, these are awesome, love the sky in number 1 and the water coming off the swan is great!!! :thumbup:  great job!!


----------



## woodsac (Feb 1, 2006)

All three are great!
The sky in #1 is great, but it's the dead wood that makes it for me! Without that, it's just another sunset.

The last one is my fav! Because of the pose of the statue, I think the compo is perfect. It's like she's being drug away and that cross is her last hope, the last thing to hold on to.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 1, 2006)

awesome shots, leave the water, it looks great!  always a treat to see your threads Chiller, rockin cool!

btw, my buddy is playing in a club in Hamilton Friday night, great tunes.. I am the photog for the night, let me know if you want to come in for a brewski., and bring the cam!!


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 1, 2006)

nice shots chill, love the last two! :thumbup:


----------



## weeping widow (Feb 1, 2006)

What world do you live in?   I love #1........................... 

Man I've never see anything like that except in vacation magazines and that is one place that I would look at and say...
Yep, that's were I want to go.  

Or.............

Yes! That's my house (you can't see it) on top of the hill just to the right of the picture. Ya'll drop by now ya hear?


----------



## xion (Feb 1, 2006)

Shot #1 is great. I like the dead wood with the ominous clouds hovering behind. Very dramatic.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 2, 2006)

All 3 are awesome.  Go figure, I'd kill for shots like these.


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 2, 2006)

how come everytime you say, " here is a shot i just dont really like much.. or i'm not happy with it "... is ones i would give my eye teeth to say were shot by me???

dang dude.. you have great trash shots... would that i could..

love the angel shot...but the swan shot?  that is just beautiful..the color, the water droplets look like diamonds....sheeze....
i would love that framed on my wall...

wonderful shots, chiller....just wonderful.


----------



## Arch (Feb 2, 2006)

Chiller these are awsome...i agree with april...your "so called dodgy ones" would be amongst my best....you rock :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Feb 2, 2006)

Silly man.  Well, I can't say I don't understand your self-criticism, cause we're ALL our own worst critics. At least you decided to post them for us! :hug:: 

Now, I'm trying to figure out what I wouldn't have liked about them if they'd been mine.....and I'm struggling. 

For #2, don't sweat the softness of the water - everything else is briar sharp and it's an enhancement, not a distraction, see? The tiny beads on the head and the coy position of the eye just make this shot near brilliant. :thumbup: One of the best I've seen from you!  

Okay, with #3.....maybe a step to the right and you'd have liked it better....? But again.....there's little not to like about this shot.  You and the LB are getting along beautifully. 

And the first is just lovely....I agree with Woodsac, the branches in the foreground add shape and drama to this image. It's beautiful! 

No more Carl-bashing, now.....


----------



## photo gal (Feb 2, 2006)

These three are all spectacular Chilley!  The driftwood in #1 is just so coooool and that swan is majestic and those water droplets are wonderful!  I absolutely love the composition in the last one and the tones are fabulous.......I am particularly fond of that one!  So glad you decided to post these!  Wonderful job Chilley!!!!  : )


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 2, 2006)

I actually like the comp and the positioning of your subject in #3 with the LB. Love the bg orange sky and how the clouds are layering the frame, also how you left an opening of the sky in the top of the frame. I'll close my reply by saying #2 rocks !!! 

Great photos Chiller !


----------



## Calliope (Feb 2, 2006)

Excellent photos again Chiller!  I love the comps in all three photos.  The first one's color is excellent, I love the detail and the droplets in the second and (although I'm not a big lens baby fan) I love the look of the lens in your cemetary shots!


----------



## Mohain (Feb 2, 2006)

Excellent shots, love them all :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you so much for all your kind words.  Ya'all really made my day.   I appreciate all your replies.


----------



## Fate (Feb 2, 2006)

I wish i had leftovers as good as that  Great work chiller, as usual!


----------



## sfaribault (Feb 2, 2006)

Fate said:
			
		

> I wish i had leftovers as good as that  Great work chiller, as usual!




I agree......


Steve


----------



## errant_star (Feb 2, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Silly man.  Well, I can't say I don't understand your self-criticism, cause we're ALL our own worst critics. At least you decided to post them for us! :hug::
> 
> Now, I'm trying to figure out what I wouldn't have liked about them if they'd been mine.....and I'm struggling.
> 
> ...


 
Again gotta agree with everything Terri said ... it's so much easier than all that typing and trying to think of an original way to say what's already been said :mrgreen: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow these are nice


----------



## Canoncan (Feb 2, 2006)

Carl good job. I love that first shot. ok Carl lets pick up that confidence level man and shoot shoot shoot!


----------



## WildBill (Feb 2, 2006)

I like leftovers. :mrgreen: 

  Bill


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 2, 2006)

Great shots Chillie. We do need to get together and shoot again, maybe the zoo or something like that.

Eric


----------



## sweet_daisy (Feb 2, 2006)

big wow on that 2nd shot!! i love it!!


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome work!!  I agree on the swan, leave the water.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you so much for all your kind words.  I appreciate your comments.


----------



## anicole (Feb 3, 2006)

Again ... how did I miss these yesterday?  Oh, wait ... I was actually trying to work a little!

Anyway ... Woodsac, as usual, was dead on and stole my thoughts!  Raven, too ... so just re-read their posts and ditto it for me!


----------



## sameerjatana (Feb 3, 2006)

The swan pic is very sharp...and the contrast has really come out good..good composition too.


----------



## Mansi (Feb 3, 2006)

love the layers in the sky in teh first
nice freeze with the water in the second pic.. nicely composed too
love your lensbaby shots! very neat
thanks for sharing


----------

